# Hopeful Buck :)



## NetleySheep (Nov 29, 2015)

Over the summer I bought a bottle fed buckling as a potential new buck.
From what I saw of his dam and sire I was comfortable even that he had the potential. 

Mom is a nigerian sized goat and sire was TINY, smallest goat I had ever seen at the time and I had hoped for a happy medium with him being maybe more his dam's size as I have two girls who are Nigerian sized one being a Nigerian Cross as I bred her and her sire was a pure nigerian. 

So now 5 months later Paco hasn't grown much but I'm trying to decide his future. He is still intact and I know given enough effort on his part he could breed my girls, I'm just not sure I want goats as tiny as he is...
To add to my decsion I have reserved a Registered Nigerian Dwarf Doeling and Buckling for next summer from some great milking lines.

Paco also does not live with our other goats due to his size, and my herd queen being the jerk that she is I'm a little worried she would hurt him so he lives with our pot bellied pig. He sleeps on top of Hermes in their pen. 

So for now Paco is here just hanging out


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Awww! He's so CUTE!  cool colouring as well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you ever treat him for coccidia?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hard to tell from the pics for sure, but he looks wormy and bloated to me. I agree with Karen, treat for cocci and deworm him.


----------



## NetleySheep (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes he was recently treated for cocci and has been dewormed twice since I got him due to being wormy, Has a fecal going into the vet tomorrow to see how he's doing because of his large stomach.
He also has access to baking soda, minerals etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


He is a nice little buck.


----------

